# Iphone 7 32GB versus Iphone 7 128GB



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Hello,
I will be purchasing an iphone 7 soon and I am undecided whether to go for 32 GB one or 128GB one. I previously used a rental iphone xr. It was my first smartphone and really liked it but the older model iphone 7 is all I really need and it is cheaper. There is only a 3 dollar difference per month charge between the 128GB and 32GB. I noticed I used 37.4 GB of the 64GB on my previous iphone xr in 1 year. I don't really take a lot of photos. I use whatsapp youtube (just watching only) facebook messenger and don't use itunes. I sometimes play a few games. I heard you can buy storage with icloud if you run out.Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks Cordeiro


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If the difference is only $3......I'd definitely go with the 128GB storage. You just never know when you'll need it.


----------

